# is there a formula to equal thera gold?



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well i was wondering if there is a way to multiply the dimension of the other colors of thera band 
to equal the strength of gold
most tutorials on Jorges channel use gold and many others as well
thats what got me wondering


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

well you could see what the thicknesses are, thera gold is 0.8mm thick i believe, from that you could work out the cross section and the overall 3d mass of the object, ofcourse this wouldnt be exact and any kind of taper would i believe involve triganometry (sp?) to work out...

the other way is to just rough guess...

or an easy way that may work and seems right but may not be, look at the thickness again, if one band is 0.5mm thick and someone is using a 0.8mm thick then:

(1/height of your band)*height of thera gold = x

(1/0.5)*0.8=1.6 therefore multiply the widths of the band at pouch and fork ends by 1.6

this isnt an exact science since square rubber with the same cross sectional area as thera gold bands would perform differently i dont believe.

but its probably a helpful start and ive simplified it a fair bit =)

Paul


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

PJB21 said:


> well you could see what the thicknesses are, thera gold is 0.8mm thick i believe, from that you could work out the cross section and the overall 3d mass of the object, ofcourse this wouldnt be exact and any kind of taper would i believe involve triganometry (sp?) to work out...
> 
> the other way is to just rough guess...
> 
> ...


i was thinking this exact thing 
multiply the with of the bands depending on their thickness
but i have no way of accurately measure the thickness of my bands








and i dont have spare money to buy that tool that gives accurat measurements of really thin things (forget what its called looks kinda like an andjustable wrench)


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

afraid i dont know myself, but i think you can find out the thickness either somewhere on this forum or elsewhere online =)


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe ZDP-189 has already worked all of the conversions out in his blog post of Jan. 4, 2011. You have to do a little math, but he shows you how.

http://slingshotforu...nd/#comment_527


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> I believe ZDP-189 has already worked all of the conversions out in his blog post of Jan. 4, 2011. You have to do a little math, but he shows you how.
> 
> http://slingshotforu...nd/#comment_527











i totally forgot about that 
THANKS


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

thera gold is thicker than a mm i think


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

assuming the 0.03' is correct that converts to roughly 0.8mm, may be to do with the way it is measured though, when its that thin a little error could make a significant difference


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

but i have no way of accurately measure the thickness of my bands








and i dont have spare money to buy that tool that gives accurat measurements of really thin things (forget what its called looks kinda like an andjustable wrench)
[/quote]

Micrometer!


----------



## Botus (Dec 3, 2010)

On contemplation I think you meant a vernier calliper but it wouldnt give you an accurate enough reading for something of that size!


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Botus said:


> On contemplation I think you meant a vernier calliper but it wouldnt give you an accurate enough reading for something of that size!


if you get the electronic ones you can get some very accurate ones thats can measure things as thin as theraband precisely


----------

